# Shipwreck, What Is That Awsome Holster P99c



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

Shipwreck,

I saw the picture of your holstered P99c in the poll question, and I like the holster, What is it ? and where did you get it?, if you don't mind my asking.

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Was it the black one? This one?










This is a Galco Matrix belt holster - It is really for the HK USPc - but it works 1/2 way decently with the P99s.

I have 2 other holster pics with my P(9c - so, not sure if this is the one U mean. Let me know


----------



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

*No, Not That One*

The Holster you pictured on the poll question was a brown leather holster with a top strap, 3 loops.

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a Bianchi 7L holster for the P99 - ordered it from Midway USA in Dc 2005 - they should still have it.

It is made for the fullsize P99 - but many fullsize holsters always have 1/2" to 1" of the slide sticking out. So, it actually works perfect for the P99c.

Before that, I had a Glock 19 holster that I used for 8 years for a Glock 26 - so, I know it would work fine.


----------

